# CAA travel insurance covers



## purplepeople (Dec 10, 2010)

Im planning to travel to jamaica and wondering what CAA travel insurance covers and how much they would reimburse if something happens like if i get killed or murdered or disabled??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

purplepeople said:


> Im planning to travel to jamaica and wondering what CAA travel insurance covers and how much they would reimburse if something happens like if i get killed or murdered or disabled??


You should GOOGLE this.


----------



## purplepeople (Dec 10, 2010)

or you can just easily tell me what it covers, or what basic travel insurance covers. That's the point of this forum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

purplepeople said:


> or you can just easily tell me what it covers, or what basic travel insurance covers. That's the point of this forum


As John McEnroe would say "you can't be serious". So you believe that I or someone else on this forum should Google for you, find the information and in turn send/advise it to you? You're living in Dreamland.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is included in my CAA travel insurance, maybe is not in yours, because they have different plans and I don't know what kind of plan you payed for.
It's so easy to pay them a visit, or to ask them online or by phone. I think they can answer your question way better than we can.


----------

